# Death on the Lochsa



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Wisconsin man drowns while rafting on the Lochsa River

Current rumor is that it was in Castle Cr, not a place to swim as Triple Hole is right around the corner. This is the upper section of the Lochsa, a burly place to be boating as the river gets higher. Condolences to all.

Actually the reports say MP 132, which is more like Onno's. Regardless, that stretch is not a good place to swim at 6'.


----------

